# What did you buy from the N Collection?



## Blushbaby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm taking you all back a bit, I know but I was just wondering what you ladies bought from the N collection as I really wish I'd bought some of the nude lip colours.

I fancy buying some bits on Ebay and was just wondering which shades stood out for you at the time?

ETA: I'm NC50 btw!


----------



## nunu (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm nc43 and i loved the lip products that came out with this collection. I bought 1n, 2n, 3n and 4n lipsticks and 2n lipglass.

I also got nanogold es. dark edge and remotely grey.

Light flush MSF


----------



## ohsosparkly (Oct 7, 2008)

4N lipstick-love it! also Nanogold e/s
wish I could find the 4n lipglass in a reasonable price on ebay......
I'm C6, btw.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 7, 2008)

*e/s: Dark Edge, YModest Tone (2), YRemotely Grey, Rich Flesh
l/s: Y3N (2) & l/g: Y2N (2)

If it wasn't for the fact that most of the other items had some type of frost/sheen I would have gotten everything.
*


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 7, 2008)

Light Flush!!  And I'm kicking myself for not getting 2N lipstick.


----------



## damsel (Oct 7, 2008)

when it 1st launched i got:
3n l/g
light flush msf
warmed msf
neutral pink e/s

months later thanks to the cco/ebay, i got:
1n l/s + l/g
2n l/g
3n l/s + l/g
4n l/s
5n l/s


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 7, 2008)

Lipstick: 2N, 3N [I sold them later]
MSF: Warmed, light flush
Eyeshadow: remotely grey x2, Neutral pink x2


----------



## lukinamama (Oct 7, 2008)

all 5 e/s + 3N li/s + 2N l/g


----------



## amber_j (Oct 7, 2008)

I regretted not getting anything when this came out so thanks to CCO, eBay and Specktra I was able to later buy Warmed MSF, 4N lipglass and Quite Natural paintpot. Wish I'd bought 4N and 5N lippies when I swatched them in-store...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

2N l/s and Warmed....
My CCO had every N there was yesterday 1N, 2N, 3N, 4N, 5N and Warmed MSF. Not sure how long they have had it...But when I asked for 2N she started pulling them all out the drawer.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 7, 2008)

4N lipglass.. my god.. my favourite lipglass ever.  MAC Square One randomly had it not to long ago.. Hopefully when I visit the states in November I can find one of these CCO stores with that collection.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 7, 2008)

I got nothing and I hate myself for it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 7, 2008)

I purchased 3N lipstick and Demi-Blanc Frost nail polish.    The nail polish color reminds me of the inside of a seashell.  It has an pink opal sheen to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:  I just noticed this was in the Beauty of Color section.  I tend to just read thread titles.  I am sorry.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I purchased 3N lipstick and Demi-Blanc Frost nail polish. The nail polish color reminds me of the inside of a seashell. It has an pink opal sheen to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I just noticed this was in the Beauty of Color section. I tend to just read thread titles. I am sorry._

 
I don't think that was a problem....It seemed to be a pretty general question..I don't normally look at the forums either just titles...


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies! They've been very helpful. I better get researching now.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_2N l/s and Warmed....
My CCO had every N there was yesterday 1N, 2N, 3N, 4N, 5N and Warmed MSF. Not sure how long they have had it...But when I asked for 2N she started pulling them all out the drawer._

 
Arrrrrrgh oh to be in Texas right now!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 8, 2008)

Only Warmed and Light Flush MSFs, but I wish I had got more...oh well...


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

I've bought lipglosses in 1N and 3N - pretty cheaply too. Result!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Thanks for all your replies! They've been very helpful. I better get researching now._

 
wow that cupcake looks really delicious.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've bought lipglosses in 1N and 3N - pretty cheaply too. Result!_

 
Ok um where did you get this from?
CCO?
Which one?!??!?


----------



## seymone25 (Oct 8, 2008)

Umm Let see>>>

Eyeshadows: Dark Edge, Remotely Grey, Nano gold, Neutral Pink
MSF: Light Flush and Warmed
Lipstick: 1n,4n,5n
Lipgloss:1n, 3n, 4n


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 8, 2008)

i got all of the eyeshadows, 3n l/s, 4n l/s, 2n l/g, soft ochre paint pot, msf natural in medium and medium dark, warmed msf, and light flush msf


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2008)

I loved this collection. Im NW35 I guess, and I got 1N, 2N, 3N, and 4N lipsticks, 1N and 2N lipglasses, light flush and warmed MSFs...

Only ones I dont really use are 1N lipstick/gloss and 4N lipstick..


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 11, 2008)

NW45 girly here. I got:

Warmed + Lightflush MSF
Neutral Pink eye shadow
4N lipstick 

Love them ALL


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Ok um where did you get this from?
CCO?
Which one?!??!?_

 
Hey girl, I win them both on Ebay. I want Light Flush and Neutral Pink but can't find the e/s anywhere on Ebay. Hmmm where there's a will ....

And yeah I must admit to drooling over my own avator at times too!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Hey girl, I win them both on Ebay. I want Light Flush and Neutral Pink but can't find the e/s anywhere on Ebay. Hmmm where there's a will ....

And yeah I must admit to drooling over my own avator at times too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
neutral pink, remotely grey and dark edge are still available on MAC's Canadian site


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 14, 2008)

I think i remember someone saying they tried to buy them from the Canadian site. They were able to put them in their shopping basket but when trying to check out they were automatically removed saying there's no stock..

I dont know why i didnt realise how speciall this collection was when it came out. Im still desperately trying to get all the eyeshadows and back ups of the ones I did buy!

I bought 3N & 4N l/s, 3N l/g, Rich Flesh & Neutral Pink e/s.
I got my cousin in the US to purchase Warmed msf a few months after.

I hope MAC re-release them soon or have a similar collection next year *fingers crossed*


----------



## rmcandlelight (Oct 30, 2008)

I wasn't into mac at the time this collection came out.  I went to the CCO and bought light flush and warmed msf.  I also saw some lipsticks/lipglass to.  May go back and pick some up.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm late to the party. Just picked up 3N lipglass yesterday. Love it!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 30, 2008)

Warmed & Light Flush 
2N l/s, i'm on a seach for 3N l/s


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 30, 2008)

Lightflush, 3N, Nanogold and Soft Ochre.


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

i was on a MAC hiatus (i know, perish the thought) when this collection came out, but i'm seriously considering picking up some of the items you guys have mentioned next time i hit the cco.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

Almost everything! One of my fav orite collections...Especially 2N, 3N and 4N l/s


----------



## smeegal9 (Dec 3, 2008)

I got 4N lipglass. It reminds me of a darker "O" with clear gloss on top. I actually got 2 of these.


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 9, 2008)

I got the MSFs: warmed & light flush


----------



## Arisone (Dec 12, 2008)

I have 3N and 4N lipsticks. 4N is the perfect neutral for me.


----------



## aic (Dec 12, 2008)

just the 3n lipstick. that too from the CCO. perfect slight pink nude for me....so far.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing... kinda miffed about it too, because I love Nanogold. Next time I go to the CCO I'm gonna get all I can from this collection.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm nc43 and i loved the lip products that came out with this collection. I bought 1n, 2n, 3n and 4n lipsticks and 2n lipglass.

I also got nanogold es. dark edge and remotely grey.

Light flush MSF_

 
forgot to add that i'm kicking myself for NOT getting warmed msf. I remember taking global glow msf with me to the freestanding store and my fave MA told me the GG is prettier and to not get warmed. Now i hear all these raves about it and it makes me sad that i didn't pick it up


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_forgot to add that i'm kicking myself for NOT getting warmed msf. I remember taking global glow msf with me to the freestanding store and my fave MA told me the GG is prettier and to not get warmed. Now i hear all these raves about it and it makes me sad that i didn't pick it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Doh! didn't realize Warmed was a part of this collection.... so I do have one item so far! It's beautiful.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 28, 2008)

*I just got the 2n lipglass from my trip to the CCO yesterday, and I am so in love with it. I love nude lipglosses.*


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 28, 2008)

I only got the MSF's and 2n lippie. I actually wanted all the shadows & lippies & did a swap of 8 half-jars of my LE piggies for a CP from this girl. She swaplifted me & now, have to keep scouring the bins here & ebay. You gals near CCO's are so so lucky. That collection was just awesome IMO, hope they re-release some of the items back!


----------



## Ebonyone (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I'm late to the party. Just picked up 3N lipglass yesterday. Love it!_

 
Me too. I was on hiatus. I hear all the raves and can't stand that I missed out. I just got 3N lipglass from CCO and it is now one of my faves!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 22, 2009)

Man oh man, if I could go back in time, I would buy that entire collection.  There are a few pieces available at my CCO, I've bought 3 3N lipglass which are the perfect nude gloss EVER.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Man oh man, if I could go back in time, I would buy that entire collection.  There are a few pieces available at my CCO, I've bought 3 3N lipglass which are the perfect nude gloss EVER.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, My daughter got some from the CCO for me this month, and I totally agree. I wish I could have it all now, too.  *sigh* I hope there's some way they can find to repromote it all.


----------

